# Chickasawhatchee Nov.15-17



## Backstrap11 (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone planning on hunting this? Think there will be any rut action or is it still a little too early?


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm gonna try to go in the afternoons. Probably still a little early for any full on chasing but they might be nudging does a little bit.


----------



## Showman (Nov 10, 2012)

Gonna try it also.  Rut should just be getting started good.  Depending on the temps and moon cycle, should start seeing more chasing going on.  Think the Hogs will be getting Frisky also.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Ill be there Thursday afternoon. I plan on hunting down in the swamp bottom but also wanta try some open pines what do y'all plan on hunting?


----------



## Showman (Nov 11, 2012)

Look'n more for Hog than Deer but if'n the right one walks in front of me, I'll nab it.  I got a couple places I wanna give a go at.  I may try to get out on the evening of the 14th to set a stand and get back to it early on the 15th to sit it.  Just gotta decide which spot I wanna try first.  Rode through a couple days ago, saw some small Porkers back in the Bull Pen Pines on the move.  Figure they were coming back through from the Plantation to the West.  Also saw some really favorable sign of both Deer and Hogs (really fresh scat) up in the NW portion of Spring Creek.  Think that is where I will try to set up at.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 11, 2012)

yea  i will be there thurs morning  going to try down in bull pin  i hav had luck there  before


----------



## Backstrap11 (Nov 12, 2012)

I plan on getting there Wednesday and set up camp and hunt the power lines Thurs day,Fri., and Sat. Hopefully they will be getting a lil frisky and following the does. Any luck grunting ord rattling at chickasawhatchee? Think its still too soon to give it a shot?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 13, 2012)

i hav had some luck with it but it was in dec. cant hurt i dont think  just wouldnt go all out on the rattlin


----------



## Showman (Nov 13, 2012)

I would think that it would be best to look for obvious signs (like scrapes and rubs) before I would go to Rattl'n and Honk'n.  Too early and all you do is alert everything and everyone where you are.  We should be getting close to the right time though.  Weather stays cool (Colder would be better-less Skeeters) and if the moon phase is right, it would be a benefit to shake the bag and toot the call.   Just don't over-do it.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Showman I think I'm just gonna sit still and wait on one to slip through the swamp bottom.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 13, 2012)

wish we get some rain cant slip in to the stand think i am going to take a rake with me an clean out my trail to my stand weds


----------



## Showman (Nov 13, 2012)

There is a chance of rain tomorrow.  My problem is if we get the rain, my place will be too difficult for me to get into (Boggy to begin with).  Last time out there, I stepped down in a boggy spot and sank up to my knees.  Got out, looked around and figured I was standing in a wallow, a fresh one at that.  Stand still too long around that spot and you will sink in to about ankle deep.  So, if you see me stuck again, please help, ha ha ha.  Plenty of sign though for both Hogs and Deer.


----------



## 1bohunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I will be out there,,scouted and found some good spots on the first hunt,,


----------



## Showman (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's wishing everyone getting LUCKY and bags enough meat to get us all through till next time.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 15, 2012)

well i thin the hog s down this afternoon shot a big sow an she had 7 pigs inside of her. going bac sat afternoon hopefully for a deer


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 16, 2012)

just was checking an i see where mayhaw has an open hunt this weekend till sunday an it is either sex might check it out sat


----------



## Showman (Nov 16, 2012)

Got caught up in raking and burning yard stuff today and didn't make it.  Got plans for the morning tomorrow but may make the crowded afternoon hunt.  Worse comes to worse, will just have to go out small gaming and hope for a Hog to get in the way of my lead projectile.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 18, 2012)

Anybody do any good? I will be there for the first quota in 2 weeks.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 18, 2012)

there was only 2 bucks signed out at the bullpin  a 4pt an a 8 pt all i could see were does. i will be there on the 2nd quota found  some fresh scrapes an rubs so it should be good


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw 4 doe's and a 6 pt Friday morning but nothing the rest of the hunt. A buddy got a big spike. I didn't hear very many shots that was close.


----------



## 1bohunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Saw a 6 and 8 pt. but they were cruising,, couldn't get them to stop,, seen plenty of does,, friday evening I hunted on the ground and had two does 10 yrds from me for 15 mins,, yea there were three bucks signed out like stated above,, guy at camp had a nice spike


----------



## Showman (Nov 19, 2012)

Went Sunday afternoon Small Game/Hog hunt'n.  We were off Mud Creek Rd and there were Dogs barking like crazy somewhere near us.   The only Hog I saw was up near the entrance (16) and I tried to track him but it was gone in a flash and I lost the trail.  Went down the Gut Pit road and found a dead dog laying on the road.  Don't know if someone shot it of got snake bit or what killed it (Pit Mix).  Sure was dry out there also.  When I get the chance, I found another area I would like to explore (saw some tracks).  Still no Deer sightings though.


----------

